# Rebuildable Single Coil Tank



## DougP (25/10/15)

Looking for a single coil build RTA that has more air flow than the sub box mini.
Two tanks spring to mind....
Kangertech Sub Tank Plus
Lemo 2
Anybody have knowledge of these..

I heard Lemo 2 I is a ***** to wick..

Any other recommendations would also be much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/15)

Have you looked at the UD Bellus? It's designed as a dual coil tank but has the option to build a single coil by means of an included plug for the side of the deck not in use.


----------



## DougP (25/10/15)

@BumbleBee well check it out
Txt for that

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/15)

DougP said:


> Looking for a single coil build RTA that has more air flow than the sub box mini.
> Two tanks spring to mind....
> Kangertech Sub Tank Plus
> Lemo 2
> ...



Hi @DougP 

I have the Lemo2. Not a bad tank. Not massive airflow at all. Its got a nice side top fill port which makes it convenienr to fill, but occasionally lottle bits of juice dribble out of there. So not the ideal portable for me. 

Its a good tank but i found the flavour on the Lemo1 was "sharper" and more crisp for my menthol fruity juices. Sadly, the Lemo2 has not seen a lot of action. I prefer the Lemo1 's flavour. I didnt find the Lemo2 difficult to wick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (25/10/15)

I would have to say that you should have a look at the bellus. I've only heard great things about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (25/10/15)

I have herakles tank which is in the same league as the tfv4 and uwell when it comes to air vents and juice intake.
I just find it to overwhelming and it drinks juice..
Also have Billow v2 with dual coil and same problem just too much 
Also have a sub tank mini

If I could say sub tank mini is level 1, billow level 2 and tfv4, uwell level 3
I'm looking for a single coil rta that will slot in between level 1 and level 2 with regards to a little more air and not to over whelming..
In your opinion could the lemo 2 or bellus do this


----------



## stevie g (25/10/15)

The bellus will be above the Billow in dual coil mode no idea on single coil.

Lemo 2 just isn't a great tank I've owned one and many others here have not enjoyed it either. Faulty design means it leaks into the airflow base chamber requiring cleaning pretty much daily.

Have a look at the Cthulhu v2 or Goliath V2 they both come with an optional single coil deck not a plug system like the bellus.


----------



## DougP (28/10/15)

Tx Sprint..always value your input and advice..
I bought the bellus yesterday.
Running single coil and love it
I am really surprised at how well this atty performs and the flavour is something to behold.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (28/10/15)

Hey bud.

Glad you're enjoying the Bellus I've heard it's sick as tits . I think you dodged a bullet by not getting the Cthulhu v2 for single coil use. The single coil deck is just meh and nothing going compared to the dual coil deck.


----------



## DougP (28/10/15)

Sprint if there's one thing you do.. Try this bellus it's dripper quality with air vents on side of coil and the flavour is out of this world and it's top fill..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (28/10/15)

This has to be the best atty I ever tried to date

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (28/10/15)

And its 5 ml capacity

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (28/10/15)

I'd have to vape it in secret... The wife won't stand for anymore vaping purchases

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DougP (28/10/15)

You might as well tell her now and get your arse kicked now cause one test run and you will be diving for your wallet

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

